# Specialized Hotrock 16`` "tunen"



## gottesweg (7. April 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich hier seit einiger Zeit still mitlese, mein erstes Problem, bei dem ich einmal Euren gesammelten Sachverstand anzapfen möchte.

Mein Sohnemann (knapp 4 Jahre) fährt derzeit mir einem 12``-Kettler-Rad durch die Gegend. Macht er so gut, dass jetzt die nächste Größe dran wäre.

Das Specialized Hotrock 16`` in blau/schwarz gefällt ihm (und mir). So weit so gut. Nun müssten an das Teil aber zusätzlich montiert werden a) ein Gepäckträger (für den Sohnemann) und b) Schutzbleche (für dessen Mutter). Hat das schon mal jemand von Euch gemacht? Geht das? Schutzbleche lt. Händler kein Problem (ca. 30). Gepäckträger soll angeblich unmöglich sein, was ich nicht glaube.

Da ich am liebsten selber schrauben möchte, wäre ich für Hinweise dankbar, wo man derlei bestellen kann und was man noch an Adaptern etc. benötigt.

Ach ja: Hinweise darauf, dass Schutzbleche wie auch Gepäckträger unpassend, überflüssig, unmännlich usw. sind, helfen mir nicht weiter. Das weiß ich alles selbst.

Zur Not bin ich auch für Alternativvorschläge dankbar. Bitte kein Puky o.ä.! So etwas fährt bereits meine Tochter in der unvermeidbaren Lillifee-Version. Mehr davon brauche ich nicht!

Besten Dank für die Hilfe!
gottesweg


----------



## Renato (9. April 2009)

Wenn du fertig bist mit schrauben ist es schon Zeit für ein 20" er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (9. April 2009)

Renato schrieb:


> Wenn du fertig bist mit schrauben ist es schon Zeit für ein 20" er.



@Renato: Kannst Du hellsehen, dass Du Körpergröße und Schrittlänge des Sohns [email protected] kennst?

(wenn man nichts zu sagen hat, einfach mal ...)


----------



## gottesweg (9. April 2009)

So, weitergeholfen hat mir das jetzt nicht. Insbesondere kann ich nicht auf 20`` warten. Bei dem Jungen ist im Schritt alles in Ordnung und er will JETZT fahren. Soll er auch.

War gestern beim Händler. Ergebnis: Gepäckträger ausgeredet. Braucht man nicht. Hotrock gekauft. Gibt´s zu Ostern. Schutzbleche bestelle ich jetzt mal blind irgendwo im Netz und werde das Ergebnis dann mal hier zeigen.

Frohe Ostern!
Gottesweg


----------



## Marcel75 (15. April 2009)

Meine Tochter (gerade 6 J.) fährt auch das Hot Rock in 16". Meine Meinung ist, das es tatsächlich nicht möglich ist, daran einen Gepäckträger zu befestigen, ohne eine unschöne, halbgare Bastellösung. Ist eben ein BMX Rad. 
Wir haben ein Körbchen am Lenker für Puppe,Schloss u.s.w. Bei einem Jungen ist ein Körbchen natürlich extrem uncool, sagt mein Sohn (3 J.). Also coole 
Steckschutzbleche, genügend Reflektoren und ein paar Batterieleuchten (günstig), die bei einem eventuellen Sturz günstig zu ersetzen sind, FERTICH!!. Bisher sind wir damit gut gefahren. 
Achja und fürs Gepäck nen Rucksack, die "Gang" Mitglieder meines Sohnes radeln alle so, und sind glücklich.

MfG M.


----------



## gottesweg (2. Mai 2009)

Wie versprochen wird die LÃ¶sung nachgeliefert: 16``-Steckbleche gibtÂ´s bei Hebie. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat sie mir fÃ¼r 6,95 â¬ Ã¼berlassen. Und sie sehen auch so schlecht nicht aus:





Der Kleine hat jedenfalls SpaÃ damit! Ein GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger wird auch nicht mehr nachgefragt.


----------



## Jojo-Bike (10. Mai 2009)

Daher das ich auch einen Gepäckträger für das Bike(letztes Model)brauche habe ich mich erkundigt uns eine Antwort auf meine Frage bekommen!"Es gibt ein unterteil für den Gepäckträger,den man an den Sattel schrauben kann und dann den eigentlichen Gepäckträger drauf heften kann!"
Man muss einfach nur in einem normalem Fahrrad geschäft nach fragen und diese/n Unterteil/Gepäckträger bestellen!Wenn man ihn dann bekommt muss man ihn einfach selber(was nicht so schwer ist)dranbauen!
Viel spaß!!!


----------



## zeros (11. Mai 2009)

So, jetzt habe ich, nicht zuletzt wegen diesem Thread meiner Tochter auch ein Hotrock 16" gekauft. 
Natürlich in der unvermeidlichem pink/silver Version. Jetzt sollten wir dem Threadnamen nur noch ein wenig nachkommen und das Dingen ein wenig tunen. 

Hab auch direkt mal eine Frage. Ist euer Hotrock ..... STOOOPPPP!! Ist nicht uns oder euch, sondern unseren kleinen Lieblingen!!!! Ist deren Hotrock auch ohne Schrauben-/Gewindeabdeckungen der Naben geliefert worden?

Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Auch einfach ganz unelegant eine Plastikkappe drauf? Oder Hutmutter? Oder hat sich schon jemand getraut die Achse zu kürzen? Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Lösungen. Aber im Auslieferzustand finde ich es super gefährlich für unsere Zwerge. 

Ciao

Rino


----------



## gottesweg (12. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist bei mir auch ohne Abdeckungen an den Naben. Aber nicht scharfkantig o.ä. Habe ich einfach so gelassen. Glaube nicht, dass das so gefährlich ist. So sind wir doch früher alle rumgefahren und haben´s überlebt.


----------



## zeros (12. Mai 2009)

Stimmt schon. Aber bei uns steht die hintere Achse (Gewinde) gute drei Zentimeter über die Mutter raus und meine Kleine fährt manchmal auf einer Skaterbahn rum und da stürzt sie schon manchmal und bleibt unterm Rad liegen. Ich werde sie wohl absägen und ´ne Hutmutter drau schrauben.


----------



## gottesweg (12. Mai 2009)

3 cm sind das bei uns definitiv nicht. Aus dem Gedächtnis (bin jetzt im Büro) würde ich mal zwischen 3 und 6 mm schätzen. Fand ich nicht so schlimm.

Wundert mich aber, dass es da so große Unterschiede gibt. Ich glaube, an Deiner Stelle würde ich das auch absägen. Jedenfalls keine Plastikkappen drauf. Das geht garnicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (4. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand wie man den Kettenschutz abbekommt? Irgendwie ist der etwas locker und der Pedalarm schleift ständig daran.

Ich blicke nicht, wie die Kurbel überhaupt zu demontieren ist. Auf der linken Seite habe ich ja eine Mutter, wenn ich diese löse, öffne ich das Lager.


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Juli 2010)

Meistens ist der Kettenschutz auf einem "Trägerblech" montiert, das geschickter Weise hinter der rechten Tretlagerschale geklemmt wird. Um eine komplette Demontage des ganzen Tretlagergeraffels kommt man dann nicht umhin.

In weniger komplizierten Fällen muss "nur" die Kurbel abmontiert werden.


----------



## Kaprado (5. Juli 2010)

Wo du dich überall rumtreibst. 

Da blicke ich echt nicht durch, ich habe das Tretlager ja gelöst, allerdings scheinen Kurbelarme und die Welle aus einem Stück zu bestehen... So eine Russentechnik, unglaublich...

Ich werd' mal Khujand fragen.


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. Juli 2010)

Ne ist schon so. Bei einem Giant war das auch in einem Stück. Aus einem Stück kann auch edle BMX Technik sein (wegen Bruchgefahr und so) oder wie in Deinem Fall nur billiger Tand.

Alles schön auseinander nehmen, gut gesalbt wieder zusammenbauen oder gleich durch eine Vierkantkonstruktion ersetzen.

off topic:
Was ist mit dem Track loggen?


----------



## Kaprado (5. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich mich dann noch einmal mit befassen wenn ich etwas mehr Zeit habe.

Zum tracken habe ich jetzt den Sportstracker2 installiert. Der funktioniert genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt, man kan die Strecke in Google-Earth nicht nachfliegen, sie wird lediglich als "Ort" gespeichert. Eine externe GPS Maus muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch noch organisieren.


----------



## XSnailX (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich wärm den Fred mal wieder auf - mein großer (3,5 Jahre) fährt ein Hotrock 16 von 2007. Das Bike hat einen Blech-Kettenschutz, der die Kette nur von oben gesehen abdeckt - nicht rundherum (hier gibts wohl zwei Varianten: auf dem blauen Bike weiter oben sieht man eine Variante aus Kunststoff, die den Antrieb komplett abdeckt). 

Also der Kettenschutz ist eigentlich ständig irgendwie verbogen im Eifer des Gefechts - jetzt ist der vordere angenietete Kunststoffhalter abgebrochen. Habe den Schutz erstmal demontiert. 

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem alternativen Kettenschutz? Oder muss ich beim Specialized Dealer das Originalteil (Rundrum) bestellen? Werde gleich mal dort anrufen und nach dem Preis fragen.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (15. Juli 2010)

Komm doch vorbei, demontier meinen, und du kannst ihn haben.


----------



## XSnailX (15. Juli 2010)

...hmm, danke fürs Angebot, aber da wird die Fahrtstrecke teurer als das Teil selbst... bin selbst mal gespannt ob ich das neue Teil dann ohne weiteres wieder draufbekomme (vielleicht ist ja eine gute Montageanleitung dabei und man braucht kein Spezialwerkzeug...). Habe jetzt nen neuen Originalschutz bestellt. Vom Drittanbieter hab ich nichts passendes finden können, wäre sicher auch nicht viel günstiger gewesen (15).

Teil sollte am Mittwoch kommen - ich kann ja mal posten, wenn ich die Montage hingekriegt habe.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## chris5000 (16. Juli 2010)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Also der Kettenschutz ist eigentlich ständig irgendwie verbogen im Eifer des Gefechts - jetzt ist der vordere angenietete Kunststoffhalter abgebrochen. Habe den Schutz erstmal demontiert.
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit einem alternativen Kettenschutz?



Ja. Kettenschutz einfach weglassen. An den 14" und 16" Zoll Rädern meiner Tochter war nie einer dran und er wurde auch nie vermisst.

An unseren großen Rädern brauchen wir schließlich auch keinen, einfach genau weil wir keine Lust auf Geklapper, lose Schrauben, verbogenes Gezeug und abgebrochenen Kunsstoff an unseren Rädern haben, oder?


----------



## Stopelhopser (16. Juli 2010)

So ein schmaler Kunststoffschutzring gegen Tattoos oder Kettenblattpiercings (mit eingeimpfter Dreckschmiere) macht schon Sinn.


----------



## sigggi (25. Juli 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> So ein schmaler Kunststoffschutzring gegen Tattoos oder Kettenblattpiercings (mit eingeimpfter Dreckschmiere) macht schon Sinn.



Bei einem Blatt vorn werden die Zähne doch immer von der Kette verdeckt? Was soll da passieren?


----------



## Stopelhopser (25. Juli 2010)

sigggi schrieb:


> Bei einem Blatt vorn werden die Zähne doch immer von der Kette verdeckt? Was soll da passieren?



Dreckig werden, Hosenbeine einwickeln im Freizeitdress.


----------



## gottesweg (26. Juli 2010)

Bei Gelegenheit (hoffe, das ist nicht verboten): Das oben abgebildete Hotrock ist derzeit bei Ebay zu haben:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-16-H...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item2eae9f51d2http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200498172370&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Ohne Schutzbleche. 

gottesweg


----------

